# Rescinding HGVC Hawaii



## jtchan83 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks to the wonderful information on these message boards, I am planning to rescind our recent purchase through developer (yep, bought it hook, line, and sinker).  We stayed at the KL via a promo package.    Our deal:what we thought was King's Land HGVC package-- EOY 7000 points $24K, with 21000 bonus HGVC points.  The 21K bonus points was what really pushed us over the edge to buy.  But after getting home and doing some financial modeling, the deal didn't look so good in the long run, which gave us second thoughts about the whole thing.   

But what made us more definitive was what we have found to be deceptive practices.  When we were reviewing the papers with the agent, at NO time did she mention that we were buying a DIFFERENT property, the HGVC at the Waikoloa Beach resort! The title mentioned "Kohala Coast Vacation Suites", which we _thought _was the King's Land, where we stayed.  We would never buy something that we have not experienced.  Shame on the sales person for misrepresentation when reviewing the documents with us! 

another  deceptive practice that we didn't appreciate is the way they photocopied the contract that was signed. While most contracts are "portrait", they photocopied it in "landscape" mode.  To make the page fit in landscape, they need to shrink the document to fit "sideways".  *What this means is a regular size 10 font becomes a size 7 font --> harder to read.*  Also they print the contract on two sides of the paper, making the contract VERY awkward to follow from page to page.  I gotta think this is deliberate as it makes no sense to photocopy the documents the way they do. 

I plan to UPS as well as send my rescission notice via register US mail.

Again, thanks to all you seasoned TS owners out there.  This newbie is very grateful


----------



## rgong (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats JT on rescinding. I also rescinded a Hilton contract a few weeks ago, and buried in my contract along with the instructions for rescinding were 3 or 4 fax numbers (depending on where you signed the purchase agreement). Like you I sent my rescission letter by certified mail and also faxed it in to the applicable number (I took the bait in FL  ).

If you're still interested in owning a week deeded at Kings Land - I did a quick search at judikoz.com and found 16 resales for Kings Land listed there, starting with an EOY 8700 point package at $9500. The site is owned by Judi Kozlowski, a REMAX agent who specializes in HGVC resales and comes highly recommended on this board.  Good luck!

EDIT: Sorry JT, didn't see your other post before replying with this one   Congrats again!


----------



## jtchan83 (Mar 7, 2011)

*1st deliver attempt failed?*

Well, UPS tried to deliver the letter today, and for whatever reason, they couldn't deliver the letter.  They will try again tomorrow.  Was it bc I requested a signature?  should I change the requirement?  BTW, there will be a regular mail (USPS priority) package that will arrive tomorrow too.  any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## darius (Mar 7, 2011)

I would send another, and make sure you fax every number (with a confirmation of transmission) listed in the agreement.   Do everything possible so they cannot tell you they didn't get your notice of cancellation.  

Good luck!


----------



## jtchan83 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks.

The one thing going is that the sales associate did send me an email stating they got the cancellation notice via fax (last Friday) and asked if there was anything she could do.  I said no.

So they did get it.  But why they couldn't sign for it is a mystery.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 7, 2011)

Having an actual acknowledgment is great. From what's been reported, HGVC will do the right thing and won't give you a runaround with the cancellation. 

Typically, the postmark is the effective date (like your tax return), but only for notices delivered in the method specified in your contract. Some folks  think they know a better way than what their contracts say. There may be, but unless its done as specified, it may be ignored.


----------



## jtchan83 (Mar 7, 2011)

so is USPS Priority mail acceptable?  The rescission form just said "mail".


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think that "mail" is broad enuff to any form of USPS letter delivery.
A package delivery service, like Fed-X or UPS, _could_ be an issue.

Signature-required mail is often used for legal process and so only
certain officers (not secretaries or clerical help) are authorized to sign
for things. Delivery confirmation (no signature) is a better approach.

HGVC is a class act (sales-peep aside), and will act honorably in this respect.


----------



## rgong (Mar 8, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> I think that "mail" is broad enuff to any form of USPS letter delivery.
> A package delivery service, like Fed-X or UPS, _could_ be an issue.
> 
> Signature-required mail is often used for legal process and so only
> ...



Agree with Talent on all counts from my recent experience. Based on the language in the contract, I used the good ol' USPS but sprung for certified mail so I'd have proof of when it entered the mail system (I was rescinding on day 9 of the 10 day window after all). Also faxed in the letter the same day, which was acknowledged that day by a phone call from the HGVC office. No hassles, no runaround (downpayment refunded within a week), which actually had the effect of raising HGVC a bit in my estimation, initial-sales-pitch aside.


----------



## jtchan83 (Mar 8, 2011)

UPS did confirm that someone at HGVC signed for it.  whew!  Hopefully I will be getting my $$$ back within 15 days.  Now time to decompress, watch and wait before jumping in again.


----------



## siesta (Mar 8, 2011)

jtchan83 said:


> UPS did confirm that someone at HGVC signed for it.  whew!  Hopefully I will be getting my $$$ back within 15 days.  Now time to decompress, watch and wait before jumping in again.


 good to hear, let us know how long it takes to get the dough back.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 8, 2011)

jtchan83 said:


> UPS did confirm that someone at HGVC signed for it.  whew!  Hopefully I will be getting my $$$ back within 15 days.  Now time to decompress, watch and wait before jumping in again.



Whatever your experience with the sales-cretins may have been, rest assured that HGVC is a highly-regarded TS system, very flexible and consumer friendly. The owners here, both those who bought directly from Hilton and those who bought resale, seem by and large fairly satisfied with their purchase... but of course, nothing's perfect.


----------



## jtchan83 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your help.  Got a credit posted to  our account last Tuesday.  All is well once more.  Now time to exhale, sit back, watch and learn before succumbing to another TS presentation.


----------

